# Prime reload for gift cards



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have had something weird happen this week with Prime reload for gift cards.
At some point in the past I set this up to use the card on my allowance account because I could get and extra 2% over whatever I load to the gift card. I know it's not much, but it's a bit extra for someone with a book habit. The beginning of April I changed the card to the one I have on my mom's account since she was paying me for doing her taxes. I don't remember how I did it, but it was pretty easy at the time. Yesterday I wanted to reload my balance since I had three pre-orders coming in today and one on Thursday. 
I can't find a way to change the Prime reload method back to my account. There is a link that says Edit Prime Reload - but it doesn't do anything. I tried to explain to someone at Amazon yesterday and I don't think they understood what I was trying to do. So I just loaded it from my account without the 2%... Today one of my books was charged to the gift card and the other two went to the card on file - so that's a whole nother problem.
I looked closer this morning and even tried deleting my mom's card from my account. It STILL shows as the Prime reload method. I am wondering if I can only change it once in a certain time period or something like that.
I know a lot of you use gift cards pretty regularly. Have any of you run into this issue? 
Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a card on my account that is defunct. It was a debit card that I got ages ago -- attaboy cash at $5 a pop back when I was doing taxes. I'd just buy Amazon GC with it and forget about it. It's at ZERO balance now and I keep trying to delete it but it keeps showing. I've called them about it but it still lives on. Frustrating.

BUT, my main card is my Amazon branded credit card ... I haven't tried changing it. The only time I get billed, though, is if my GC balance goes below $10 when it adds another $100 via the CC.

Where are you trying to change it? Because you can do some CC stuff via "your account" but there's also some things you can do if you go in via the page about the Prime account.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I go to Amazon. Click on Gift Cards at the top. The click on Reload your balance at the top in the middle. That brings up a screen that says Reload Your Balance. It shows the current balance, then has a list of amounts from which to choose, then Payment method with a note to select Visa ending in xxxx to earn 2% back as gift card balance. Then there is a link that says Edit Prime Reload. If I click on that link it simply reloads the existing page. I am not able to get anywhere to select a different card for Prime Reload.
I am hoping it's one of those things that you can only change every so often, so maybe if I am patient I will be able to change it.
I just don't understand how it can continue to use a card that I deleted - seems like that should be a no-no...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe go back to your account settings and make sure deleting the card actually "took". Though ... as I noted before, I thought I already did this with the one on my account but the card is still there. I've just done it again, so we'll see what happens. I did it through 'your payments' after clicking 'account' on the drop down for 'accounts and lists'.

When I go to gift cards, the pre-selected option for me is the one I want any reloads to be paid from. It shows both cards I have linked to my account. And there's a button where I can add another if I want.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I waited a month and tried again. This time clicking on the link to Edit Prime Reload let me select my own card. So I guess you can't change it very often - or I caught it when it was being stupid.


----------

